# how to make your MK3 maf sensor fit a MK4 VR6 MAF housing



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

so instead of buying one of those expensive billet maf housings for your car i made my own. originally i thought that the mk3 sensor would just drop right in to my buddies (soupuh) old maf housing on his MK4. but i was mistaken. this just gave me an excuse to start a new project.
thought i'd make a write up because i searched and couldn't find anything, hope it helps someone. or gives you an idea. 
there are 2 problems with using a mk4 housing, 1. the inside diameter of the housing where the sensor slides in is too small, and 2. the sensor is turned 90* and will not get the proper reading. 
i started off with my vr maf housing








and i used a dremel tool to open up that inside part so the sensor could slide down in there. be careful though because you can go through it and then you will need a new housing.
also this makes a big mess








after the sensor fits in there make sure that it is turned properly so the air can pass by the sensor element
to mount the sensor i used a MK3 housing. and cut off the flange. this is what was left and is useless now.








sand the bottom of that flange and the top of the MK4 housing flange to they are flat. then making sure the flange is turned the correct way make a few pencil lines down the sides to mark the location for gluing.
then mix up some epoxy and apply it around the flange. after it is glued it should look like this
















and with the sensor in it and turned properly








clean glue job will help make it look somewhat oem








finished product.








now i can use my new C2 software!!
good luck.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

looks nice, i definitely wouldn't try to remove the grating though as it straightens the airflow out and you cant expect the diy method to be 100% straight as is. glad you could save a buck


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_ you cant expect the diy method to be 100% straight as is. 
 i can expect mine to









_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_glad you could save a buck

actually it saved me 89.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (rednhez)*

doesnt the height of the element in relation to the housing matter? i would use the MAF housing that the software was written for


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_doesnt the height of the element in relation to the housing matter? i would use the MAF housing that the software was written for

Yeah it does, it should be in the middle of the housing before the walls of the housing effect the flow reading.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

so you're saying in the very center of the empty rectangle inside the sensor itself should also be the center of the entire pipe?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_so you're saying in the very center of the empty rectangle inside the sensor itself should also be the center of the entire pipe?

Yep...Does that not make sense?
This is how we did it in wind tunnel testing using hot film wires.
The OP looked like he did a pretty decent job.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

makes perfect sense i just wanted to make sure we are on the same page. So were you agreeing that his maf looks fine, or telling him he needs to move the sensor more towards the center of the pipe?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_makes perfect sense i just wanted to make sure we are on the same page. So were you agreeing that his maf looks fine, or telling him he needs to move the sensor more towards the center of the pipe?

By the picture shown, it is too hard to truely confirm the positioning, but it looks close. A dead on view would be best to try and justify the positioning. Plus a little measuring couldn't hurt.


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

















i hope these help. there are little tabs that stick out toward the sensor element. are those that i should center off of? right now the tip of the sensor is in the center. i hope that makes sence


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (rednhez)*

That looks pretty close, perhaps just a hair further down, but than again it is still very hard to tell by pictures and the naked eye. The tabs look to be a close positioner.
Not too shabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

